# Tempestade Tropical FERNAND (Atlântico 2019 #AL07)



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 20:39)

Formou-se, hoje, a 6.ª tempestade tropical da época, a Tempestade Tropical Fernand.

Movimenta-se para W a uma velocidade de 7 mph (cerca de 11 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 mph (cerca de 64 km/h) e rajadas superiores. Tem uma pressão mínima central de 1004 hPa.

*19h22 UTC*













É expectável que se intensifique ligeiramente nos próximos dias, antes de chegar à costa nordeste do México.

Está em vigor um Aviso de Tempestade Tropical para a costa nordeste do México.









> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> * Barra del Tordo to the Mouth of the Rio Grande River


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 03:13)

O Fernand está ligeiramente mais forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central é de 1000 hPa.

Move-se para W a uma velocidade de 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h.


*01h45 UTC











*



O aviso de tempestade tropical foi estendido para áreas mais a S.



> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> * Puerto Altamira to the Mouth of the Rio Grande River





Deverá gerar acumulados de 150-300 mm, com quantidades isoladas de 380 mm no NE do México; de 50-100 mm, com quantidades isoladas de 150 mm no S e na costa inferior do Texas.



> RAINFALL: Fernand is expected to produce the following rainfall
> totals through Friday:
> 
> Northeast Mexico: 6 to 12 inches, isolated 15 inches, highest in the
> ...





*Rota prevista pelo NHC
*
Deverá rumar para W, rodando depois para WNW e, posteriormente, para NW.








*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 04:06)

O Fernand permanece com a mesma intensidade (50 mph ≈ 56 km/h). Abrandou a sua velocidade, deslocando-se, neste momento, a uma velocidade de 3 mph ≈ 5 km/h. A pressão mínima central continua nos 1000 hPa.

Já foram registados ventos com força de tempestade tropical próximos da área de costa sob aviso.



> *...NOAA HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE MEASURED TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ALREADY NEAR THE COAST WITHIN THE WARNING AREA...*




*02h40 UTC*












Deverá manter o rumo para W nas próximas horas, mudando depois de direção para WNW.

Nas próximas 12h-18h, deverá ocorrer alguma intensificação do sistema antes de fazer landfall, no entanto não se prevê que atinja o status de furacão. O pico de intensidade previsto é 65 mph.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/0300Z 23.2N 96.4W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 04/1200Z 23.5N 97.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
24H 05/0000Z 24.0N 98.5W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
36H 05/1200Z 24.5N 100.0W 20 KT 25 MPH...INLAND
48H 06/0000Z...DISSIPATED


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 14:49)

A TT Fernand progride para W a 6 mph ≈ 10 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph ≈ 80 km/h e rajadas até 63 mph ≈ 101 km/h.

A pressão mínima central permanece nos 1000 hPa.



*13h20 UTC
*













Deverá continuar o seu movimento para W/WNW nas próximas horas, em direção à costa NE do México, onde deverá fazer landfall ainda hoje.

É um sistema que terá pouca longevidade, visto que entrará, brevemente, em terra e dissipar-se-á.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/0900Z 23.1N 96.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 04/1800Z 23.5N 97.9W 40 KT 45 MPH...INLAND
24H 05/0600Z 24.0N 99.2W 25 KT 30 MPH...INLAND
36H 05/1800Z...DISSIPATED INLAND









Os avisos/alertas que estão a vigorar são estes:



> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> * Puerto Altamira to the Mouth of the Rio Grande River




Os acumulados gerados pelo Fernand esperados são os seguintes:

- NE México: 150-300 mm, quantidades isoladas de 450 mm
- N Nuevo Leon e S Coahuila: 75-50 mm
- Texas e Costa Inferior do Texas: 50-100 mm, quantidades isoladas de 150 mm


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 14:56)

https://twitter.com/conagua_clima


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 18:01)

O Fernand fez landfall na costa NE do México às 16h35 UTC com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 mph ≈ 72 km/h.




> Tropical Storm Fernand Tropical Cyclone Update...Corrrected
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL072019
> 1135 AM CDT Wed Sep 04 2019
> 
> ...




*16h35 UTC*















Movimenta-se para WNW a 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h e apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 1003 hPa.

Perderá intensidade nas próximas horas.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 04/1500Z 24.2N 97.3W 40 KT 45 MPH
> 12H 05/0000Z 24.7N 98.9W 30 KT 35 MPH...INLAND
> 24H 05/1200Z 25.5N 101.0W 20 KT 25 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> 36H 06/0000Z...DISSIPATED


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 00:12)

O Fernand é agora uma depressão tropical. Movimenta-se para WNW a 9 mph (cerca de 15 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (cerca de 56 km/h) e rajadas superiores.

A pressão mínima central é de 1005 hPa.


*22h50 UTC*













Deverá dissipar-se ainda hoje ou amanhã.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 04:29)

O Fernand dissipou-se às 03h UTC.

*03h00 UTC*







*Último aviso do NHC*


----------

